# D&D in Busan, South Korea



## Tallifer (Mar 24, 2012)

We have a Facebook group called D&D in Busan. Any roleplayers interested in some games in Busan should check it out.

Currently there is a Pathfinder Campaign and a Labyrinth Lord Google plus campaign. There is also a fellow starting up a 3.5 Birthright Campaign. Some of us are also interested in variously Old School, Microlite and the Fourth Edition.


----------

